# BMW X5 as a towing vehicle



## Weezy (2 August 2006)

Has anyone got any experience?


----------



## Molineux (2 August 2006)

My Aunt has one, she did have the X3 but then changed it to the X5 and loves it. 
Its very good for towing.


----------



## Weezy (2 August 2006)

Cool - what does she tow with it C?


----------



## _jetset_ (2 August 2006)

Hi Weezy, I have an X5 and tow my Equi-Trek 4* with it... what do you want to know?

Rebecca


----------



## Weezy (2 August 2006)

Ohhh perfect Becki!

OK how is your fuel consumption?  How does it handle with and without a trailer?  Is it powerful on the off without a trailer on board?  Is it comfy?


----------



## _jetset_ (2 August 2006)

Right here we go...

Fuel consumption: I think the less said about this the better, LOL! Unfortunately mine is also a petrol engine so worse than the diesel, which I believe to have a much better consumption than mine. I think mine is about 20 miles to the gallon (max) when pulling my Equi-Trek.

How does it handle without a trailer: I really enjoy driving my car without the trailer as when it is in sports mode in can really shift for a 4x4. I do quite a lot of driving in it and it's really comfy long distance. I have also driven my Dad's ML (new model) and although I like it I wouldn't swap my X5 for one!

How does it handle with a trailer: I have driven it with an Ifor on and an Equi-Trek. I can't remember much about the Ifor and it didn't have a horse in it (was doing a moving favour for a friend) but my car pulls my Equi-Trek really well. It doesn't struggle at all up hills and you can get up to 70mph on th motorway with a big 16.3hh IDxTB (oops... I know this is illegal but it was an accident) without even noticing you have got to that speed. It doesn't drive much differently with the trailer on to be honest and holds the road really well too. 

Is there anything else you want to know?

Rebecca x


----------



## Chambon (2 August 2006)

Ok on the road, but don't expect it to get you through a muddy gateway at a show!  

It couldn't pull it's way out of a paper bag!


----------



## _jetset_ (2 August 2006)

I have to disagree a little there Chambon... When I was at a show in the winter there were quite a few cars struggling to get their trailers out, but mine just glided off without any trouble at all. I also thought it would be poo but my little car (affectionately known as Barry because it is gun barrel grey) impressed me!


----------



## Weezy (2 August 2006)

GAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

2 very different views!  I seriously thought it was just a town 4X4 then Becki says it is worth considering then you K say no - 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Am seriously thinking of sticking with my Jeep Grand Cherokee after hearing that Range Rovers are shocking round corners!


----------



## _jetset_ (2 August 2006)

Range Rovers are shocking round corners... I drove one like I drive my X5 and frightened myself to death! The bloody thing just rolls and feels totally off balance!


----------



## Chambon (2 August 2006)

DONT GET A RANGEROVER!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





We love our Grand Cherokee, tows fabulously too and never ever gets stuck in the mud - although I drive the Mitsi L200 warrior most of the time and that is the mutts for towing (although it's like driving a sherman tank when it comes to tight turns!).

Ive nothing against the X5 but is it more of a chelsea tractor.  Also I did find them a bit gutless off-road.


----------



## Weezy (2 August 2006)

Right I think you guys have made my mind up - I will stick with what I know - I adore my JGC anyway but will just upgrade it (mine is P reg and although it is 100% sound in engine the balance is going and I think the rear axel is shot after a prang last summer and the battery keeps draining)  It is FAB to tow with, nippy enough round town and I find it really comfy (apparently rear passengers have complained but I only ever have kids in the back and they dont count LOL)


----------



## hunteress (3 August 2006)

changed my Grand Cherakee jeep for a BMW x5 hard as rock didn't pull trailer as well as jeep now got a jeep back heaven pulls trailer like a dream go's through anything fields mud the lot also the BMW's do not hold there price My friend is changing her X5 to the new audi Q7 also my jeep is £100 cheaper on insurance than the beema was the X5 is getting a bad press they are over priced good luck.


----------



## 1588 (3 August 2006)

Discovery - beats anything for towing


----------



## Boxers (3 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
 Mitsi L200 warrior most of the time and that is the mutts for towing  

[/ QUOTE ] 

By 'mutts' do you mean it's good or bad?

I've just bought the new shape L200 animal but haven't towed yet.  Interested to know your experience.  I have an old (8yrs) Rice Beaufort usually with a 13.2 and an 11.2 in it!


----------



## Chambon (3 August 2006)

"Mutts Nuts" or "Dogs Chopper".... both slang terms for v v good  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ive got an old beaufort, with two big horses up the Mitsi doesn't even notice its there.


----------



## Boxers (4 August 2006)

Thanks - that's good to know - I'll be towing next week to a show but only with the 11.2, don't s'pose it'll notice any weight at all!


----------



## burtie (4 August 2006)

[ QUOTE ]
 Mitsi L200 warrior most of the time and that is the mutts for towing  

[/ QUOTE ] 

I tow with a a basic model L200 and it's great for towing, the only thing I find is that it is worth putting some weight in the bed, in the form of water containers or bag of hayale, just so you have a bit more weight over the back suspension or it can be a bit bouncy.


----------

